

Interview of Followformation cofounder - vanboxx
http://thenetworkhub.ca/minna/vancouver-office/interview-with-an-entrepreneur/followformation-brian-wong

======
pbang007
I always love meeting charismatic people. Especially people who work hard and
don't sleep because they're living the life of an entrepreneur. We all know we
had to go through it pushing for our businesses to strive. It's good to have a
reminder to "keep trucking" whenever we feel the pressure piling on. -Peter

------
shawnly
Props for being such a young and upcoming entrepeneur, especially being able
to juggle school, internship, and a start-up company.

